# winter knitting group in the Central WA. area



## jstrr1

Is there any knitters on this site that live in the Central WA. area that might want to start a weekly knitting group? Host will serve coffee and snacks. PM me if you live in the Yakima WA area!


----------



## Awwali

jstrr1 said:


> Is there any knitters on this site that live in the Central WA. area that might want to start a weekly knitting group? Host will serve coffee and snacks. PM me if you live in the Yakima WA area!


I live near Bremerton, WA. I wish Yakima and Bremerton were closer together because it would be fun to go camping with horses and ride with someone who also loves to knit!!!


----------



## jstrr1

Ya, I look pretty funny sitting there at horse camp with my knitting and horses knickering in the background. I am alone in my own world...cept for this site of course.


----------



## spek2me

We have 40 acres outside of Moses Lake. We plan to eventually build a house and retire there but right now we have our travel trailer parked out there. I'm sure I look funny sitting on my bench in the middle of nowhere knitting away.


----------



## jstrr1

HAA...you ladies crack me up. I was just in Moses last week. Used to live there about18 years ago. Sure changed. Didn't find the yarn shop..is there one?
I also sit in the middle of 40 acres we have near the moutains ....breeze a blowing my yarn....


----------



## spek2me

There is a quilt/yarn shop in Ephrata. The shops in Moses Lake are no longer there.


----------



## Awwali

Thank gosh there are several excellent shops in the greater Bremerton area. I usually have a choice of 4 or 5. I am addicted to looking at all the wonderful yarn. OK....I'm addicted to my horses, too. I've never been without a horse in over 62 years!!! (OK, you can stop countintg!)


----------



## jstrr1

Oh you got me there, Ihave only been addicted to yarn for 40 years and horses for a little over 50 years....down to 5 hay burners as I am getting older you know...HA


----------



## Awwali

jstrr1 said:


> Oh you got me there, Ihave only been addicted to yarn for 40 years and horses for a little over 50 years....down to 5 hay burners as I am getting older you know...HA


Whoa......Nellie! You've got it all over me on the time you've been addicted to yarn!!!! Alas, I'm a 'Newbie'. I started knitting for about a year then...while driving down the road, a tree just fell on my truck! It totaled my truck as the huge tree branches smashed thru the windshield. The large branches ripped most of my lips off (they grew back OK) and, since my hands were on the steering wheel, they all but severed several fingers. It took over two years to get 80% of the feeling back in my fingers and I just started knitting again this past Spring! That is when I found this web site!

WOW, what great people on this site!!!

PS....I feed about 26 horses a.m. and p.m. as I own/operate a Horse Boarding Facility.


----------



## jstrr1

WHOA NELLIE! back at ya. What a story. I only have a broken toe (caused by a horse) and today I stubbed it on a bar stool and rebroke it before it healed all the way. I am glad I don't feed so many horses...but I do feed a lot of critters...3 steers, 18 chickens, 3 full size horses, 2 mini horses, 3 dogs and my husband and for the week, am feeding 3 horse crazy granddaughters. WHEW! We make me tired! Just came in from taking the minis for a walk and putting them to bed........
Now for a nice glass-o-wine and a peaceful evening (as peaceful as it gets with three giggling girls all around me)
....and oh yea..what are you currently knitting. I just finished a pair of red socks and am working on a sweater set for a baby boy! Knit on!


----------



## Awwali

I hope your granddaughters like horses! My grandson's do not. But, they've told me what school colors to knit their hats!

I am about to finish a rectangle shawl that has a ruffel along one long edge.....the whole darn body of the rectangle is 'seed stitch'! 

The pattern is on the KRAEMER web site. It is called "Bedford Springs Shawl with Dinner Bell Ruffel" by Kathy Zimmerman.

I week or so ago, after that nice glass-o-wine, I was peacefully knitting one evening when I fell asleep!

Oh my, when I woke up....I realized I'd slipped off several stitches and one had raveled down 17 rows!!! 17 rows of....seed stitch! Boy, that took some time to fix.... No, I fixed it the next morning..... LOL...


----------



## katsmalley

Hey I live in Yakima and knit. My obsession with yarn is off and on, but I do have quite a stash. Let me know when you plan to start up.


----------



## jstrr1

katsmalley said:


> Hey I live in Yakima and knit. My obsession with yarn is off and on, but I do have quite a stash. Let me know when you plan to start up.


I would like to start mid Nov. You could come to my house for the first get together. If you know any other knitters, bring them. PM me your personal email addy and I will notify you when I am "settled" (after hunting season). I will serve coffee, wine or whatever and a snack. Bring you current knitting project. Let me know if you are available in the early afternoon.
Thanks


----------



## jstrr1

Awwali said:


> I hope your granddaughters like horses! My grandson's do not. But, they've told me what school colors to knit their hats!
> 
> I am about to finish a rectangle shawl that has a ruffel along one long edge.....the whole darn body of the rectangle is 'seed stitch'!
> 
> The pattern is on the KRAEMER web site. It is called "Bedford Springs Shawl with Dinner Bell Ruffel" by Kathy Zimmerman.
> 
> I week or so ago, after that nice glass-o-wine, I was peacefully knitting one evening when I fell asleep!
> 
> Oh my, when I woke up....I realized I'd slipped off several stitches and one had raveled down 17 rows!!! 17 rows of....seed stitch! Boy, that took some time to fix.... No, I fixed it the next morning..... LOL...


YES my grandkids love horses. In face, we are going on a "horse camping" trip starting Thursday. The brush all the horses until they gleem. They sneak them horse cookies too. The oldest is going on her first LONG ride Friday. A 6 hour round trip into a high mountain lake. She is so excited!
I love your "dropped" stitches story. I have reached in my knitting bag and pulled out a needle..and pulled it right out of my project...OH NO....I only use circulars so it is always possible to do that. Self inflicted headache!
I simply love your notes. If you send me your email we can keep in touch if you like. Would love to hear more of your horse boarding business!


----------



## Awwali

Hey, great idea! I'll "PM" you......

Here is a Poodle that I knitted......to hide that wine bottle!!! (Boy, I must be addicted to 'seed stitch'....)


----------



## jstrr1

TOO CUTE..can you make a seed stitch horse wine bottle cover...LOL LOL


----------



## Awwali

jstrr1 said:


> TOO CUTE..can you make a seed stitch horse wine bottle cover...LOL LOL


Hmmmmm......I actually think I've see one!


----------



## Luv2knit4kids

Hi, I read you email several weeks ago and I finally signed up to send emails as well. I am interested in the knitting group and I live in Yakima. Please respond with more info, Sue Luv2knit4kids


----------



## KristyH

Hi!
This is my first time posting here.  I live outside of Yakima (about 20 minutes). I am just starting with knitting and am interested in getting involved in a group.


----------



## janenedrow53

jstrr1 said:


> Is there any knitters on this site that live in the Central WA. area that might want to start a weekly knitting group? Host will serve coffee and snacks. PM me if you live in the Yakima WA area!


I live in Yakima, WA, granted I volunteer M- W @ local hospital for 2 hours per day, but otherwise I am generally free I would enjoy getting together with other knitters .


----------

